# how hard are motor mount inserts to install?



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

I hear that installing motor mount inserts on Spec V's significantly improves traction and I recently discovered they cost a mere $45. What I'm wondering is how hard these are to install, so anyone that has done this, give me details and a time/difficulty estimate, and also a probability that I might just totally screw the car up. thanks.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

anyone, anyone at all? so 95% of spec v owners that have mods have these things and none of them have any idea of what they are or what they do? stop reading the airplane on the treadmill post in off topic and help me out please.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

DO NOT BUMP WITHIN 24 HOURS OF POSTING!!!

read the RULES!


Mine were a bit of a PITA because of my lip being in the way and we couldn't use air tools.

Putting the crossmember back in can be tricky as the mounts make it a tight fit. We put a bit of grease on the sides to help it slide in a little easier, but still wasn't easy

We spent about 4 hours on our backs with the car on jackstands.

Here is a pic of the front ones installed:










oh, and if you went to nissanperformacemag.com you would see a write up of the install done.


----------



## Squirrel_Meat (Sep 4, 2005)

i installed my motor mounts with my buddies father in law who is a master mechanic and it took us 35 minutes. we just dropped the whole mount thingy (cross member?) out of the bottom completly, slapped the inserts in and threw it back on. it was a really tight fit and it took some time to get it back in but its not too hard. just use a jack to put it back in. works pretty well. it does help a lot with traction and the wheel hop is just about gone. i still get a little bit here and there depending on the rpm im launching from or if its raining but for the most part its a 95 percent differnce for the better. the shifting is a hella lot better and the steering feels a lot tighter. for 47 dollars (thats shipped too...hightechimports.com) its definetly not a bad deal at all. i would definelty recomend it. hope this helps a little bit. im definetly not a mechanic guy at all(iq of house plant with motors) so cheers.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I installed these as the second mod I'd ever done (first was header) and it was pretty easy. Took maybe an hour and a half. Just follow the NPM write-up and be sure to put a jack under your tranny, if it shifts while the crossmember is out it could be a PITA to line back up again. But it is pretty F'ing easy, you can do it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Squirrel_Meat said:


> just use a jack to put it back in.


damn, I wish you would have posted this before I put it back in. We pushed and shoved and hammered to get the damn thing back in.

and yes putting a jack under your tranny is also a very good idea (that we did do) however, greasing them like I did and using a jack to push the crossmember back up should make this install alot easier.

also if you have the world challenge front lip, taking it or your full bumper off would make it easier, but it is still fesable to do without.


----------



## Squirrel_Meat (Sep 4, 2005)

my front bumper didnt have any effect at all when i installed my motor mounts. i didnt even come close to even touching my bumper when i did it..... i didnt have to grease them either. the jack worked great but took a little time. im sure grease would have worked better but it wasnt neccesary. i hope all goes well


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Squirrel_Meat said:


> my front bumper didnt have any effect at all when i installed my motor mounts. i didnt even come close to even touching my bumper when i did it..... i didnt have to grease them either. the jack worked great but took a little time. im sure grease would have worked better but it wasnt neccesary. i hope all goes well


I didnt' say the bumper was in the way, its the world challenge lip that does.

The jack would have been a good idea, however at the time the grease seemed like the best idea we could think of.


[off topic]
and you by far have the wierdest name on the board IMO.[/off topic]


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I didnt' say the bumper was in the way, its the world challenge lip that does.
> 
> The jack would have been a good idea, however at the time the grease seemed like the best idea we could think of.
> 
> ...



not a hard install at all. 1 to 2 hours if you've never done them before


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn I already had a LTB on before I bought those and I couldn't get the LTB off so i installed them without dropping the crossmember. You would think that would be impossible but I seriously did it by just taking out the thru bolts and moving the cross member a bit. You can get them in pretty easily, anyway you look at it.


----------

